# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  ظرفیت تکمیلی دانشگاه ازاد

## YAS12345678

سلام 
دوستان کسی نمیدونه جواب ظرفیت تکمیلی بهمن ماه دانشگاه ازاد کی میاد؟

----------


## YAS12345678

UP

----------


## sun2016

کلا کسی سیستم اعلام نتایج ازاد کسی متوجه نمیشه چه جوریه
مثل وزارت اطلاعات همه چیز محرمانه است!
سال 93 اسفند جوابش اومد شاید الان بیاد شاید سه ماه دیگه

----------

